# Abu Dhabi Driving License in Dubai



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

my girlfriend's visa was issued in Abu Dhabi and we live in Dubai. She went into the Dubai licensing office to change the UK license for the UAE one and was told that they couldn't do it.

Firstly does anyone know if there is a way around having to drive to AD to do it? and if not does anyone know the opening hours/location for the offices there?

Cheers in advance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Crammy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my girlfriend's visa was issued in Abu Dhabi and we live in Dubai. She went into the Dubai licensing office to change the UK license for the UAE one and was told that they couldn't do it.
> 
> ...


I will try and find details on where to have DL swapped- yes it will need to be done in the emirate where residency was issued.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im from UK, my company is registered in Abu, so I had to do it there..


----------

